# Billing NST for twins to bc/bs



## bernielozada (Mar 26, 2010)

I billed two lines of 59025, second line had modifier 59 w/ dx code of 651.03 (1st dx cod) and the second dx code as 659.63 and they are still denying the claim.  Any idea what is wrong with this?


----------



## seniar (Apr 13, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with it. We get paid on that exactly claim from BCBS all the time. You would need to call and fight this.


----------

